# EN: Gérondif



## nul

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum.

Enfin, je décide à me mettre à l'anglais, et pour commencer, j'aimerais que quelqu'un m'explique le rôle du gérondif dans la langue anglaise, qui me semble très courant, on le rencontre partout. 
Par exemple : I'm not working on tuesday = je ne travaille pas mardi, non "je ne suis pas travaillant mardi". Alors, pourquoi pas : I dont work on tuesday ?


----------



## Canard

C'est un sujet vaste et profond qui donne du mal aux étudiants d'anglais tout au long de leurs études 

Pour la différence entre ces deux phrases, par contre, c'est plus facile :

I'm not working on Tuesday = Ce mardi, je ne travaille pas. (instance unique)
I don't work on Tuesday = Je ne travaille pas mardi (c'est à dire, tous les mardis; habitude)


----------



## Harry Batt

J'ai fait un petit récherche. Est-ce qu'il y en a le gérondif en anglais?

In linguistics, a *gerundive* is a verb form. The term is applied very differently to different languages; depending on the language, gerundives may be verbal adjectives, verbal adverbs, or finite verbs. Not every language has gerundives; for example, English does not. Source: Wikipedia


----------



## Canard

Wikipédia a tort. Quelques gérondifs :

I'm *talking* to her now.
The *singing* bird (verbal adjective)
While *working*, 
Through *understanding* each other...
Her *seemingly* innocuous behavior... (verbal adverb)

Alors je ne sais pas trop ce que Wikipédia raconte :/


----------



## jann

Nul, il nous serait impossible de vous apprendre tout sur les formes en -ing dans un seul fil de discussion ! S'il vous plaît, jetez un coup d'oeil sur les explications proposées dans nos ressources grammaticales, et revenez pour ouvrir de nouveaux fils lorsque vous aurez des questions bien précises. Je mettrai quelques liens utiles à la fin de ce message. 

Harry, vous avez mélangé _the gerundive _(qui selon Wikipedia n'existerait pas en anglais, l'article est pourtant en discussion) et _the gerund _(qui existe bien en anglais !)_.  _Le _gérondif_ dont parle nul est bien le _gerund _ou plus précisément dans son exemple, le _present progressive, _qui prend la même forme en -ing mais qui n'as pas du tout la même fonction grammaticale.



> I'm *talking* to her now.


Je ne veux pas faire la difficile, mais je dirais que dans cet exemple il s'agirait plutôt du _present progressive_. 

En revanche, celui-ci est bien plus clair... et je me permets d'en ajouter un du même type :  
Through *understanding* each other....
The *singing* was beautiful at the wedding.
etc.

Quant à l'exemple _I don't work on Tuesday_ (simple present) vs. _I'm not working on Tuesday_ (present progressive), il y a très peu de différence au niveau de la signification dans ce cas-là. Pour les deux, _je ne travaille pas mardi_.  Le choix se fera selon le contexte.  Mais attention, cela n'est pas vrai dans tous les cas de figure : il y a bien des situations où on est obligé d'employer soit l'un soit l'autre pour bien représenter la réalité de la situation que l'on veut décrire.  

Pour en savoir plus sur le présent progressif vs. le présent simple : ici
Comparez avec le gérondif anglais (= the gerund) : ici
Une structure qui donne du mal aux étudiants d'anglais : infinitif + V-ing

Vous trouverez sans doute d'autres fils de discussion intéressants en lançant une recherche sur des mots clés tels que _gerund, gérondif, present progressive, etc

_J'espère que ça aide.


----------



## Dagnogo

Salut. I'm not working on wednesday  that for one wednesday. I dont work on wednesday that for all the wednesday. Thanks


----------



## Harry Batt

J'y acroche. merci


----------



## geostan

Canard said:


> Wikipédia a tort. Quelques gérondifs :
> 
> I'm *talking* to her now.
> The *singing* bird (verbal adjective)
> While *working*,
> Through *understanding* each other...
> Her *seemingly* innocuous behavior... (verbal adverb)
> 
> Alors je ne sais pas trop ce que Wikipédia raconte :/



Ce ne sont pas des gérondifs. Le gérondif, en francais, est une forme verbale qui est accompagnée de "en." Il a une valeur adverbiale. 

En travaillant = By(while, on, in) working... Cette forme anglaise en ...ing a une valeur nominale et s'appelle gerund.

Cheers!


----------



## Dagnogo

Salut. Il fau vous habitué à ça. en English on dit i'm 17 years  je suis 17 ans. I'm working est  présent continuous  quelque chose  de temporer i'm working now  you are working now  he's working now. I work  est présent simple quelque chose que tu à l'habitude de fai i work every day you work every day he works every day. merci


----------



## jann

Hello Dagnogo and welcome! 

Please, your posts are very hard to understand because you don't use standard language!  I'm sure you are just typing quickly, but please reread your posts to correct your typos!  (_il fau, vous habitué__, tu à, etc_)  It is very hard for someone who is learning French to figure out what you mean.  You must also use standard punctuation. If you wish to present examples in English, use quotation marks and periods.   Standard language is required on our forum (rule 22).



> I'm not working on wednesday  that for one wednesday. I dont work on wednesday that for all the wednesday.


Furthermore, please be careful to make sure your statements are accurate.
I'm not working on Wednesday = I don't work on Wednesday = _Mercredi qui vient, je ne travaille pas.
_I don't work on Wednesday*s* = Wednesday is a day of the week when I never work = _Je ne travaille pas *le* mercredi._

I hope that is helpful! 

Jann
Moderator and fellow forum member


----------



## nul

Hello every body,

Il me semble que cette forme (ing) est aussi employée à la place de l'impératif. 
Ex : Souvent, au concert, lorsqu'il voulait inviter le public à chanter avec lui, le chanteur dit singing ! singing !

Merci Jann pour les liens.


----------



## jann

> Il me semble que cette forme (ing) est aussi employée à la place de l'impératif.
> Ex : Souvent, au concert, lorsqu'il voulait inviter le public à chanter avec lui, le chanteur dit singing ! singing !


On n'est pas obligé de remplacer une construction impérative par _the gerund_.  N'importe quel substantif peut faire l'affaire si un tel remplacement est possible !

C'est comme si vous aviez très soif et que vous disiez simplement "de l'eau !" au lieu de crier "apportez-moi de l'eau !"   En anglais, _"water!"_ au lieu de _"bring me water!"_  Dans l'exemple que vous citez, il se fait que le substantif en question (_singing_) est en fait _a gerund_, abréviation si vous voulez de l'impératif _"let's have some singing!"_  Il faut le comprendre de cette façon là, car il ne s'agit pas de remplacer l'imperatif _"sing!"_ par the gerund _singing._  Cela se voit si vous prenez un autre exemple :  vous voulez incitez quelqu'un à courir plus vite.  Vous criez, _"run!"_ ("cours !").  Il serait complètement impossible de remplacer cet impératif par the gerund _"running"_.

J'espère que c'est clair...


----------



## geostan

nul said:


> Hello every body,
> 
> Il me semble que cette forme (ing) est aussi employée à la place de l'impératif.
> Ex : Souvent, au concert, lorsqu'il voulait inviter le public à chanter avec lui, le chanteur dit singing ! singing !
> 
> Merci Jann pour les liens.




Où ça?  Je ne l'ai jamais entendu.


----------



## Teafrog

Canard said:


> I'm not working on Tuesday = Ce mardi, je ne travaille pas. (instance unique)
> I don't work on Tuesdays = Je ne travaille pas les mardis (c'est à dire, tous les mardis; habitude)





Dagnogo said:


> Salut. I'm not working on Wednesday,  that is used for one Wednesday. I don't work on Wednesdays, that's used for all the Wednesdays.


Welcome Dagnogo. I've taken the liberty to tweak your thread. I hope you don't mind 



jann said:


> Please, your posts are very hard to understand because you don't use standard language!
> It is very hard for someone who is learning French to figure out what you mean.  You must also use standard punctuation. If you wish to present examples in English, use quotation marks and periods.   Standard language is required on our forum (rule 22).


Yes, I was starting to get a headache…


----------



## tilt

Teafrog said:


> Canard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't work on Tuesdays = Je ne travaille pas les mardis (c'est à dire, tous les mardis; habitude)
Click to expand...

_I don't work on Tuesdays_ can also be said _Je ne travaille pas le mardi_, in French. And I'd say it's even more common.


----------



## Teafrog

tilt said:


> _I dont work on Tuesdays_ can also be said _Je ne travaille pas le mardi_, in French. And I'd say it's even more common.


OK, thanks for putting me straight on that one


----------



## KHS

Mais on peut aussi dire:

I'm (not) working Wednesdays. (au pluriel)

En ce cas, on ne parle pas d'un seul mercredi, mais on a l'impression que ça ne va pas durer longtemps. 

Karen


----------



## nul

jann said:


> On n'est pas obligé de remplacer une construction impérative par _the gerund_.  N'importe quel substantif peut faire l'affaire si un tel remplacement est possible !
> 
> C'est comme si vous aviez très soif et que vous disiez simplement "de l'eau !" au lieu de crier "apportez-moi de l'eau !"   En anglais, _"water!"_ au lieu de _"bring me water!"_  Dans l'exemple que vous citez, il se fait que le substantif en question (_singing_) est en fait _a gerund_, abréviation si vous voulez de l'impératif _"let's have some singing!"_  Il faut le comprendre de cette façon là, car il ne s'agit pas de remplacer l'imperatif _"sing!"_ par the gerund _singing._  Cela se voit si vous prenez un autre exemple :  vous voulez incitez quelqu'un à courir plus vite.  Vous criez, _"run!"_ ("cours !").  Il serait complètement impossible de remplacer cet impératif par the gerund _"running"_.
> 
> J'espère que c'est clair...



Oui, merci, c'est claire et très logique. 

Mais, justemen, ce matin, j'ai écouté un tube des années 70, chantée par Roberta Flack que j'aime beaucoup (chanteuse + sa chanson), dont le titre est : Killing me softly with his song. Donc, on voit bien que "Killing" prend la forme impérative (mais bien sûr, à moins que je ne me trompe).




geostan said:


> Où ça?  Je ne l'ai jamais entendu.



Alors, dans ce cas, je te conseille d'aller au concert de temps en temps .


----------



## tilt

nul said:


> Mais, ce matin, j'ai écouté un tube des années 70, chantée par Roberta Flack que j'aime beaucoup (chanteuse + sa chanson), dont le titre est : Killing me softly with his song. Donc, on voit bien que "Killing" prend la forme impérative (mais bien sûr, à moins que je ne me trompe).


Je ne vois aucun impératif dans ce titre ! Il énonce une constatation: _(he's) killing me softly_.
En français, on traduirait ça par une phrase au présent.

Je crois que tu ferais mieux de renoncer à voir un impératif dans les formes en -ing, tout deviendrait plus simple !


----------



## geostan

nul said:


> Alors, dans ce cas, je te conseille d'aller de temps en temps au concert.



Tilt a tout à fait raison, et je n'ai pas besoin d'aller au concert pour savoir que les formes en ...ing ne peuvent pas servir d'impératif.


----------



## nul

tilt said:


> Je ne vois aucun impératif dans ce titre ! Il énonce une constatation: _(he's) killing me softly_.
> En français, on traduirait ça par une phrase au présent.
> 
> Je crois que tu ferais mieux de renoncer à voir un impératif dans les formes en -ing, tout deviendrait plus simple !



Bon, maintenant, pour moi, il n'y a plus de doute, tous ces explication sont claires.



geostan said:


> Tilt a tout à fait raison, et je n'ai pas besoin d'aller au concert pour savoir que les formes en ...ing ne peuvent pas servir d'impératif.



De toute manière, je suis d'accord avec toi, car mon niveau d'anglais est encore au stade de débutant.

Un grand merci à vous tous.


----------

